
No Man’s Sky’s Steam page didn’t mislead gamers, rules UK ad watchdog - clebio
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/11/no-mans-sky-misleading-ads-asa-ruling/
======
rudolf0
>Hello Games said that, as each user’s experience would be very different, it
would be difficult to recreate the exact scenes from the ad. However, they
believed it was fairly straightforward to locate content of the type shown in
the ad and to demonstrate that such content was commonly experienced by all
users who played NMS for an average period of time.

Er, wasn't one of the primary complaints that the dev team completely lied
about online multiplayer play? It was promised multiple times (on camera, by
the lead dev) pre-launch, but it was that revealed there was no netcode in the
game whatsoever. That appears to still be the case.

Unless I'm missing something, this seems like a bit of a red herring to me.
Who were all the people complaining that their procedurally generated
creatures weren't as big and cool as the procedurally generated creatures in
the advertisements?

Also, this is seems like a pretty poor excuse from the devs regarding faction
wars:

>In relation to the claim “factions vie for territory”, Hello Games said that
this was part of the story or narrative of the game and manifested itself
through the player’s journey and interactions with three factions during
gameplay. They referred to a third-party video describing the characteristics
of the three factions. Hello Games explained that solar systems were occupied
by a single faction; when players interacted with a factioned non-player
character, they would sometimes mention their dislike of the other factions.

Even if they didn't technically break any regulations, they definitely
presented a misleading concept of the game and directly lied about
multiplayer.

